# Is a Fire Protection Permit Required for a Deck over Garage Addition?



## HomeownerGC (Sep 26, 2021)

I am starting an addition in a couple of weeks at my home in NJ.  Single family home, and it is my primary residence.  I am serving as my own general contractor and hiring licensed subcontractors to do most of the work.  I am somewhat familiar with building codes but not at all familiar with the fire protection code.  So far, I have submitted applications and received permits for land disturbance, building, plumbing, and electric.  

The proposed addition includes a small amount of new interior space (approx. 150 SF) which will be heated by electric radiant heat mats under tile.  Additionally, there will be an attached garage underneath an outdoor living space (fiberglass roof deck).  The garage will be heated with a natural gas wall mounted heater.  Additionally, there will be gas supply lines for a grill and firepit on the roof deck.  As the space above the garage is to be finished space, the architect has specified double 5/8" sheetrock in the garage.  The architect did not specify any smoke or CO alarms in the plans but I had planned to install (2) hardwired detectors that wirelessly interconnect with the other existing detectors in my home. 

Do I need a Fire Protection permit for this type of work?  If so, does the fire code require any other special considerations other than smoke/CO detectors?

Thanks in advance for any information that can shed some light on this for me.


----------



## cda (Sep 26, 2021)

Welcome

Just a note:::  Just because something has the word Fire in it,,, does not mean it comes from the fire code..

Most of your questions are in the Residential Code.


So your plans have been approved by the city building department???

Not sure how NJ reads, but sounds like you should have CO detection


This may be in NJ::;



*Section R315 Carbon Monoxide Alarms

R315.1 General*

Carbon monoxide alarms shall comply with Section R315. 

*R315.1.1 Listings*

Carbon monoxide alarms shall be listed in accordance with UL 2034. Combination carbon monoxide and smoke alarms shall be listed in accordance with UL 2034 and UL 217. 

*R315.2 Where Required*

Carbon monoxide alarms shall be provided in accordance with Section R315.2.1. 

*R315.2.1 New Construction*


For new construction, carbon monoxide alarms shall be provided in dwelling units where either or both of the following conditions exist.

The dwelling unit contains a fuel-fired appliance.
The dwelling unit has an attached garage with an opening that communicates with the dwelling unit.


*R315.2.2 Alterations, Repairs and Additions



R315.3 Location*

Carbon monoxide alarms in dwelling units shall be installed outside of each separate sleeping area in the immediate vicinity of the bedrooms. Where a fuel-burning appliance is located within a bedroom or its attached bathroom, a carbon monoxide alarm shall be installed within the bedroom.


----------



## HomeownerGC (Sep 26, 2021)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> Just a note:::  Just because something has the word Fire in it,,, does not mean it comes from the fire code..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and the references.

Yes, the city has reviewed and approved the plans.  The question about the fire protection came up when I was dropping off the plumbing and electrical permit applications and I asked the construction office if a fire protection permit was needed for my project.  They responded that my general contractor ought to know the answer to that.  I don't want to ask too many questions at the town but I would rather be sure I have all the proper approvals ahead of time rather than get stopped mid-construction.

Reading your comments and references, it does seem that a CO detector is necessary.  With that said, if I need a CO detector, does that necessarily require a fire protection permit or would that be covered by my building permit?


----------



## cda (Sep 26, 2021)

Yep ask to many questions, sometimes, and they start reading the book.

Anyway, building/ electrical permit should cover CO install

Did the city add any comments to the plans???

Normally a fire permit is mainly needed for a fire sprinkler system or true fire alarm system…

Unless your city is different,,, you should be good to go on the fire permit side.

Without asking to many questions, you might find out if the fire department does any inspections of any of your job..,
It would be good to know.


----------



## HomeownerGC (Sep 26, 2021)

cda said:


> Yep ask to many questions, sometimes, and they start reading the book.
> 
> Anyway, building/ electrical permit should cover CO install
> 
> ...


No comments on the plans.  I know some local builders I can ask about the fire department inspections.

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## tbz (Sep 27, 2021)

HomeownerGC said:


> No comments on the plans.  I know some local builders I can ask about the fire department inspections.
> 
> Thanks for your responses!


The electrician you hired for the project, if you are not doing it yourself, should be able to tell you this, as NJ requires fire alarms and smoke detectors to be installed by a licensed electrician or licensed fire alarm company.  

I am not sure of your town, but most the NJ plan reviewers I know would have marked it up on the plans if required, as smoke and CO detectors are highly looked at in NJ, you can't even sell your home without an inspection by the town fire inspector checking to make sure the minimum is in and working correctly and the detectors are not out dated, ie past their expiration date. 

My gut reaction is you are good, but the electrician should know, as smoke detectors and CO detectors are a listed item on the electrical permit application the last time I filled one out.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 27, 2021)

HomeownerGC said:


> They responded that my general contractor ought to know the answer to that.


That is probably the most condescending response that could of come from a public servant who did not know the answer either and did not want to admit it.


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 27, 2021)

It's up to the AHJ. Here the fire dept. doesn't deal with SFR. We also don't have to install sprinklers. It is best to call FD and ask. As every town is different. You can add detectors if not required. Code is minimum.


----------

